# Radon Slide Hybrid 140 29“ statt 27,5 Plus?



## Martin31008 (16. Dezember 2020)

Kann ich wohl auf dem Radon Slide 140 Hybrid 29“ statt 27,5 Plus Bereifung fahren?


----------

